# Casa Grande, AZ - A114423 6yr old Male



## 61scout80 (Dec 28, 2010)

www.PetHarbor.com petINL.A114423 

www.PetHarbor.com petINL.A114414


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh man if I wasn't bringing a puppy home in a week I would definitely try and bring one home!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

This DOG - ID#A114423

I am a male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 6 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 14, 2011.
*Shelter Staff made the following comments about this animal:*
This dog was found on the Maricopa-Casa Grande Highway near Anderson Rd in Casa Grande, Arizona.

​For more information about this animal, call:
Pinal County Animal Care and Control at (520) 509-3555
Ask for information about animal ID number A114423
​


----------

